# Purim



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2019)

“According to Jewish law, those who identify as Jewish are supposed to become so inebriated on Purim that they don’t know the difference between Mordechai and Haman. There is a teaching that we are to get so drunk that we experience everything as G-d. Good and evil are both part of G-d’s world and we should experience them as one.” 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purim

Purim 2019 will begin in the evening of
Wednesday, March 20
and ends in the evening of
Thursday, March 21

My birthday is on the 21st.  I think I'll celebrate it Jewish style.  Happy Purim errybody!!!


----------



## bullethead (Mar 19, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> “According to Jewish law, those who identify as Jewish are supposed to become so inebriated on Purim that they don’t know the difference between Mordechai and Haman. There is a teaching that we are to get so drunk that we experience everything as G-d. Good and evil are both part of G-d’s world and we should experience them as one.”
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purim
> 
> ...


Happy Purim Ambush


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2019)

bullethead said:


> Happy Purim Ambush



Shalom and l'chaim, Bullet!


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2019)

Would Jesus have observed Purim as instructed?  Aren't Christians supposed to try to do like J.C.?   Hmmmmmm..........


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 19, 2019)

That will be me this Friday!      Attending a Purim event with a local Jewish community.  (I, on the other hand, identify as "Israeli"     Several feasts we (believers) are told to "drink strong drink".     Jesus Himself drank strong drink


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 19, 2019)

Let me qualify my last statement...        I won't be "so inebriated on Purim that they don’t know the difference between Mordechai and Haman"....but will be "lightly buzzed".


----------



## Madman (Mar 19, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> “According to Jewish law, those who identify as Jewish are supposed to become so inebriated on Purim that they don’t know the difference between Mordechai and Haman. There is a teaching that we are to get so drunk that we experience everything as G-d. Good and evil are both part of G-d’s world and we should experience them as one.”
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purim
> 
> ...


Looks like a reason for you, me, and bullet head, to meetup.?


----------



## Madman (Mar 19, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Would Jesus have observed Purim as instructed?  Aren't Christians supposed to try to do like J.C.?   Hmmmmmm..........


Who instructed?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2019)

I might convert to Judaism for a couple days.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2019)

Madman said:


> Who instructed?



The God of Abraham, I recon.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2019)

Madman said:


> Looks like a reason for you, me, and bullet head, to meetup.?



Where are you at?


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> That will be me this Friday!      Attending a Purim event with a local Jewish community.  (I, on the other hand, identify as "Israeli"     Several feasts we (believers) are told to "drink strong drink".     Jesus Himself drank strong drink



Start that thread upstairs.  Double dog dare ya


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2019)

Jesus didn't turn the water into 7up, which was within his power, I would say.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Jesus didn't turn the water into 7up, which was within his power, I would say.



He didn't turn it into corn squeezins' either .


----------



## Madman (Mar 19, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Where are you at?


Covington


----------



## Madman (Mar 19, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> The God of Abraham, I recon.


ambush stop making things up.  Just a Jewish party.
I'll drink to that.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 19, 2019)

Madman said:


> ambush stop making things up.  Just a Jewish party.
> I'll drink to that.


Yeah Ambush, G_D, yet again, stepped in to save the Jews and the Jews celebrate the occasion.
God instructing it........jeeesh


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 20, 2019)

Madman said:


> Covington



5 O'Clock Sports Bar lunch.


----------



## Israel (Mar 20, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Start that thread upstairs.  Double dog dare ya


This from 2008




> Yes, tithe to every Levite you can find.
> 
> And while we are at it, let us consider this tithe:
> 
> ...



Red highlights made to the original


----------



## 660griz (Mar 20, 2019)

I guess I am Jewish and didn't know. I have had a few Purim moments over the years. I prefer a good buzz cause I HATE throwing up. I have to still be able to operate my SxS, tractor, debate liberals and religious folks, etc.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 20, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Start that thread upstairs.  Double dog dare ya



Lol     I'll pass.    There's some born-n-raised, dyed in the wool Baptists up there that would want me tarred and feathered!


----------



## ky55 (Mar 20, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Lol     I'll pass.    There's some born-n-raised, dyed in the wool Baptists up there that would want me tarred and feathered!



They’ve been known to show up down here with their bucket and a couple of chickens.


----------



## Madman (Mar 20, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> 5 O'Clock Sports Bar lunch.


Is that the one on the access road? Used to be Mama Maria's?


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 20, 2019)

Madman said:


> Is that the one on the access road? Used to be Mama Maria's?



Dunno. Just looked up bars in Covington and that one had good reviews.  Do you know a good place?


----------



## Madman (Mar 20, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Dunno. Just looked up bars in Covington and that one had good reviews.  Do you know a good place?


That looks like it is in the Ingle's shopping center.  it is fine.  I'm usually good for lunch


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 20, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Dunno. Just looked up bars in Covington and that one had good reviews.  Do you know a good place?



6.5hrs from Lakeland, Fl to Covington, GA!   435 miles!


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 20, 2019)

Madman said:


> That looks like it is in the Ingle's shopping center.  it is fine.  I'm usually good for lunch



I'll try to plan a trip to pull my jon boat out to Varner or Hard Labor Creek and scoop you up.



BANDERSNATCH said:


> 6.5hrs from Lakeland, Fl to Covington, GA!   435 miles!



Grab Bullethead on your way


----------



## Madman (Mar 20, 2019)

com


ambush80 said:


> I'll try to plan a trip to pull my jon boat out to Varner or Hard Labor Creek and scoop you up.
> 
> 
> 
> Grab Bullethead on your way





BANDERSNATCH said:


> 6.5hrs from Lakeland, Fl to Covington, GA!   435 miles!


You better leave the day before.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 20, 2019)

830ish miles for me!
See ya in 13hrs


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 21, 2019)

Tried on my Purim costume last night!   Complete with airsoft 1911 pistol, spray on hair color for my mostly gray beard....   Just got to figure out something for that gut!      it's supposed to be "Italian Mofia" sorta......


----------



## Madman (Mar 21, 2019)

"Just got to figure out something for that gut!  "

How 'bout a diet? 

Italian Jewish Mafia?


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 21, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> View attachment 962965
> 
> 
> Tried on my Purim costume last night!   Complete with airsoft 1911 pistol, spray on hair color for my mostly gray beard....   Just got to figure out something for that gut!      it's supposed to be "Italian Mofia" sorta......




Snazzy.

Got about 3 hours left to get blind, stinkin' drunk.


----------



## redwards (Mar 21, 2019)

I guess this would be the proper way to begin.....
https://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1641123


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 22, 2019)

Well....that was an experience!   You were right....by the time I got there the men were well on their way to 'stinkin' drunk', if they weren't already.    The longer the night went on, the louder they got!   Me?   I only had a couple cups of wine....especially since I had an hour ride home to drive.    On the plus side, there was some GREAT FOOD there!    All you could eat and more.    That's what I spent my time doing mainly....and paid for it with heartburn about 2am last night 

Anyway, you guys will be happy to know I represented you there!    They also loved the 1911 airsoft gun on my side!


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 22, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Well....that was an experience!   You were right....by the time I got there the men were well on their way to 'stinkin' drunk', if they weren't already.    The longer the night went on, the louder they got!   Me?   I only had a couple cups of wine....especially since I had an hour ride home to drive.    On the plus side, there was some GREAT FOOD there!    All you could eat and more.    That's what I spent my time doing mainly....and paid for it with heartburn about 2am last night
> 
> Anyway, you guys will be happy to know I represented you there!    They also loved the 1911 airsoft gun on my side!



You didn't mix dairy and meat together on your plate, did you?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 22, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> You didn't mix dairy and meat together on your plate, did you?



If God Himself could eat milk and meat together, then i can!


----------

